
Done Playing Microsoft’s Corporate Game - rgoeritz
https://www.software-engineering-unlocked.com/episode-10-no-corporate-games/
======
atthedoctor
I also hated the games played at the large corporations I worked for. Another
thing that really bugged me is the lack of control. If they make a decision
somewhere above you, the only thing left for you is to jump.

~~~
rgoeritz
I also prefer working for startups or smaller companies nowadays: working
closely with the management team helps to understand strategic decisions
first-hand.

I also found people at smaller companies to be more motivated , and eager to
bring their own ideas to the table. Often, because they feel valued by the
founders and see the direct impact they make on their customers.

